# Acrylic Refugium



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

I was wondering if any one knew where I could find the Remote Refugeum, they aren't called that but, it's an acrylic tank, very narrow, sits on the back of the tank and water gets pumped into it from the tank and it flows through to the other side, then drains back to the tank,

I've had tried with little success in establishing a refugeum in my sump and remembered that they worked pretty good, or if any one builds acrylic tanks, I'd want one 4 ft long if possible, thanks


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I think it's called hang-on-back refugium. They are usually very pricey for what it is..

OK, here's one of them - 
https://www.bulkreefsupply.com/large-aquafuge2-hang-on-external-refugium-with-led-lighting-cpr-aquatics.html


----------

